# Where to buy secondhand contruction equipment in Dubai?



## rosaH (May 11, 2011)

Dear all,

I am looking to buy used contruction equipments in Dubai to resell in Vietnam. If you know where or which company sell it, please give me the information.

Thanks for your kind help


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

rosaH said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am looking to buy used contruction equipments in Dubai to resell in Vietnam. If you know where or which company sell it, please give me the information.
> 
> Thanks for your kind help


You can search on:

Yellow Pages - UAE's Official Online Yellow Pages/Business Directory - Local Search Engine
Yellow Pages - UAE All-in-One UAE Yellow Pages | Dubai Yellow Pages | Dubai Business Directory
AEC Online - AECinfo Middle East: Building Product Information, CSI Specs, CAD Details and More for Architecture/Engineering/Construction
AL NAWI GROUP - construction equipments uae, building materials,oil ang gas equipments, foodstuffs, equipment rentals
Manufacturers, Suppliers, Exporters & Importers from the world's largest online B2B marketplace-Alibaba.com
Business To Business (b2b) Marketplace - Manufacturers Directory For International Trade Leads


Good luck!


----------

